
Teleconsole: Share Your Unix Terminal - gk1
https://www.teleconsole.com/
======
alexk
Hey all, to follow up on everyone’s how it works questions - teleconsole is a
demo project built a while ago by Ev, our CEO to showcase the capabilities of
[https://github.com/gravitational/teleport](https://github.com/gravitational/teleport)

------
pmoriarty
So how does this work behind the scenes?

Does the user have to trust the service provider, and can the service provider
conceivably distribute malware or take control of the user's machine through
this tool?

~~~
alexk
Cool question actually. We don’t terminate SSH, the server is used to
distribute trust, so while technically possible that this could change, or
there is some attack vector we did not think of, the implementation is careful
to avoid that.

~~~
pmoriarty
What do you mean by "distribute trust"?

~~~
alexk
Exchange trusted ssh CA public keys

------
rabidrat
That's cool. How does it differ from tmate.io though?

~~~
ossworkerrights
That's literally less than a 30 seconds read to figure out how this service is
different from that tool.

------
nih0
Very cool but I just prefer to attach to a tmux session

~~~
AtticHacker
Wouldn't this require you to setup your own SSH session? Or does tmux have
remote sessions built-in?

Edit: I just realized you can join a session through the browser, meaning the
opposite party wouldn't need teleconsole / tmux / screen installed. And you
can even port forward for web development which is really nice. Not trying to
attack tmux. I'm just trying to find the benefits of this.

~~~
hnarn
What about [https://tmate.io/](https://tmate.io/) ? It's a tmux fork.

~~~
AtticHacker
Cool! I've not heard of tmate before. The only thing the opposite party would
need is SSH installed (instead of being able to access through the browser).
Though if you're working with a team of developers the chances are slim that
they don't have that installed.

------
peter_retief
I got this error? Post
[https://teleconsole.com:443/api/sessions](https://teleconsole.com:443/api/sessions):
unexpected EOF

------
nullc
screen -x?

~~~
Xophmeister
I was thinking `tmux attach`, but...yeah?

~~~
jraph
I think the difference between such a service and tmux attach or screen -x is
that if person A wants to share a terminal with person B and that person A is
behind a firewall / NAT, it would be painful to do without some kind of proxy
(this is mentioned in the linked page be the way).

You have to trust the proxy though.

------
VeninVidiaVicii
I came here expecting a terminal fashion show.

------
sys_64738
Facetime?

------
enriquto
in the olden days all the cool kids used ytalk for that

